# Voodoo's Devils Breath needs something...



## SeanDK (8/8/15)

I've only just started using Devils Breath juice (from Juicyjoes, you guys rock) but i feel that it needs something. Its a great flavor but lacks a, for lack of a better word, kick. Perhaps i just need to get it in stronger mg, but i feel like it would be a great base for an awesome mix?

Any suggestions/idea's?


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/15)

SeanDK said:


> I've only just started using Devils Breath juice (from Juicyjoes, you guys rock) but i feel that it needs something. Its a great flavor but lacks a, for lack of a better word, kick. Perhaps i just need to get it in stronger mg, but i feel like it would be a great base for an awesome mix?
> 
> Any suggestions/idea's?


I've never tried Devils Breath, this is a strong tobacco if I'm not mistaken? Flavours that go well with tobaccos: chocolate, coffee, caramel or fruits like apple, cherry or peach/apricot.


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've never tried Devils Breath, this is a strong tobacco if I'm not mistaken? Flavours that go well with tobaccos: chocolate, coffee, caramel or fruits like apple, cherry or peach/apricot.


Oh hang on, I was thinking of Griffins Breath also available from Juicy Joes... don't mind me, just passing through

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MetalGearX (8/8/15)

What device are you using? To vape DB on?


----------



## SeanDK (9/8/15)

MetalGearX said:


> What device are you using? To vape DB on?


I'm using a Subox mini for the DB.


----------



## Mhaktan (11/8/15)

Hi All.....Im using Voodoo"s Bloody Sunday in my istick 50w with nautilus tank and in my Evic VT, flavour is great but I too think it lacks a bit of the kick I get from Vap-aroma liquids. Ive also tried Vape Extasy Liquids great flavours but nic content feels a bit low.


----------



## Mhaktan (11/8/15)

Oh yes.....I personally found that Devils Breath does mix well with a few drops of Vap-Aroma Cherry gives it a nice boost!!!!


----------



## Viper_SA (11/8/15)

I would suggest adding some TFA DK Tobacco to Devil's Breath. I liked it with more bite in the tobacco too when I first started vaping. Just be careful, it's quite a strong flavor concentrate and can easily overwhelm the juice.


----------



## MetalGearX (11/8/15)

What coil do you have in your tank? and What mg of DB are you using?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (11/8/15)

DK tobacco tastes exactly like devils breath. @Waltervh made me a DK tobacco with cereal and lime. Best flavor ever


----------



## Viper_SA (11/8/15)

I've found that Bavarian cream and DK Tobacco combine nice enough for a Devil's Breath clone on the go. Maybe add some AP for more nutty taste.


----------



## S2KFun (12/8/15)

I actually thought the same thing when i originally vaped it my Kanger, but on an RDA it does the job for me. Going 6mg in a sub-tank is a bit too strong IMO, so maybe dial it up with your own nic. Or maybe ask Mr Voodoo himself to mix you something in between (he sells direct FYI). Alternatively, add in some Dark Turkish/Butterscotch/Bavarian/Dulce or Vape Wizard if you can find it.


----------

